# Motorcito electrico funciona con termoenergia



## kusanagy100 (Sep 17, 2008)

hola a todos, como el titulo lo dice qiero hacer funcionar un motorito electrico, empleando solo agua caliente y  agua helada.

un ves en una exposicion de ciencia y tecnologia vi en un estan un motocito q funcionaba asi, en una taza habia agua con cubitos y en otra taza habia agua caliente, y los cables del motorcito yban a unas placas ubicadas una en cada taza y asi el motorcito andaba.

alguien sabe algo sobre este tema, es la aplicacion del efecto seebeck nocierto?

un saludo a todos STUART


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 18, 2008)

Son placas de efecto peltier.   _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-38933286-_JM_ 

Como el rendimiento es bajo, se las usa mas en refrigeracion por la ventaja del tamaño y la ausencia de partes moviles. En generacion de electricidad no tanto debido a que en general tenes alternativas mas eficientes o practicas, salvo casos donde por ejemplo ya se tiene un elemento a alta temperatura siempre y se necesita alimentar una electronica de medicion y control.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Seccion dedicada a la historia.

En las epocas de la radio a valvulas, como habia poca muy poca electrificacion rural, existian 'dos soluciones':  
- Una era un generador eolico (un molinito en el techo *solo* para la radio + baterias).
- Y la otra era la *Radio a Kerosene*. 
Eran dos modulos, la radio a valvulas y un generador termoelectrico alimentado a kerosene.  La diferencia con las celdas peltier actuales es que ahora son con semiconductores y antes era con ceramicas.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kusanagy100 (Sep 18, 2008)

gracias por la información eduardo, tenes mas data del generador a kerosen?

yo tenia pensado poner un metal en al terraza y otro clavado en la tierra con sobra, pienso q ahi tendira una diferencia de temperatura y `por ende un flujo de electrones, funcionara?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 18, 2008)

De la radio no se mucho mas... La radio en si, era una radio 'comun' optimizada para bajo consumo.

El aspecto del 'generador' era este:







En el centro tenias la llama, rodeandola un sandwich circular de de ceramicas en serie, y despues un radiador, de manera que tengas la mayor diferencia de temperatura en las ceramicas.

Que yo sepa esas ceramicas no se fabrican mas, ahora son celdas peltier con semiconductores, y al igual que la energia solar, un sistema con generacion de potencia 'util' todavia resulta bastante caro.


Respecto a poner un metal en la terraza no te va a servir de nada porque *todos* los elementos termoelectricos generan tensiones *muy bajas* (del orden de los 40 microvolts por grado). Ademas, en la terraza la diferencia de temperatura *no es nada*, necesitas por lo menos 400 grados para no $obredimen$ionar la instalacion.

Si queres hacer experimentos, comprate *varias* de las termocuplas que se usan en estufas y calefones (valen del orden de los 10 pesos) , ponelas en serie y rebuscatelas mecanicamente para tener maxima diferencia de temperatura entre la punta y la base de la sonda.
Internamente estas termocuplas son varias en serie (no se cuantas) y te pueden llegar a dar 1V en vacio (estando la punta al rojo)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Yo he encendido leds con el soldador asi que funcionar funciona. Si quieres ver algo girar gracias al calor comprate un radiometro.


----------



## pepechip (Sep 18, 2008)

Si tienes posibilidad de adquirir una nevera de auto de 12v, estas llevan la cecula de peltier, asi que puedes llenarla con agua fria y medir la tension que te entrega.


----------



## wacalo (Sep 18, 2008)

Hola: Creo que tiene razón kusanagy100, lo que se usa en el experimento descrito es el efecto Seebeck.
Vean el adjunto.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Sep 18, 2008)

mi idea es esa  la de producir energia por dif de temperatura, tenes una foto de esas termocuplas

si cuestan 10 pesos ya me pongo a hacer experimentos jeje

y si las placa de la terraza las pongo muc has en serie? tendria mas tension, no hay alguna forma de concentrar o "sumar" el calor q aprovecho de la terraza?

le 3 veces pero no entendi lo de las micas y el kerosen jaja ( diganme pastel   )

un  saludo STUART


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 18, 2008)

> mi idea es esa  la de producir energia por dif de temperatura, tenes una foto de esas termocuplas
> si cuestan 10 pesos ya me pongo a hacer experimentos jeje


Son asi:  




Las conseguis en casas de repuestos para gas y hasta en ferreterias de barrio.




> y si las placa de la terraza las pongo muc has en serie? tendria mas tension, no hay alguna forma de concentrar o "sumar" el calor q aprovecho de la terraza?


Olvidate de algo 'solar', para lo que queres hacer con la llama de una hornalla sobra y vas a tener mas rendimiento.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 18, 2008)

Termopila casera (link).
Efectivamente, funciona bajo el Efecto Seebeck


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2008)

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> mi idea es esa  la de producir energia por dif de temperatura, ....



Tiene que ser conversión directa calor --> tension o puede haber un paso previo como un motor y un generador ?


----------



## kusanagy100 (Sep 19, 2008)

puede ser de cualquiera de las dos formas q tu dices fogonazo, mientras q sea extraida de recursos naturales y no de la red electrica


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2008)

Si puede ser en conversión *NO* directa busca información sobre el motor Sterling, es un motor de combustión *externa* (O en su defecto con *fuente de gradiente térmico (Calor y Frío) externa*)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stirling_engine

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=motor+sterling&btnG=Buscar&meta=


----------



## kusanagy100 (Sep 19, 2008)

la idea del motor termico esta muy buena pero es bastante laboriosa, he visto asi en google guias para hacerlo pero no encuentro calculos para hacer el mio propio y nose bien q materiales

volviendo al tema de q sea conversion directa q otras variantes tenemos ademas q las termocuplas en serie.

y conde consigo el constantan ( ni lo conosco ) asi em las hago yo

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Sep 19, 2008)

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> y conde consigo el constantan ( ni lo conosco ) asi em las hago yo


El que!? No sera un derivado del verbo "constatar"?


----------



## kusanagy100 (Sep 19, 2008)

hola electrodan siento contradecirte pero como escribi antes es constantan se ve q es un metal del cual estan echas algunas termocuplas

hay diferentes tipos

J       Fierro/   constantan
K	Cromel/   Alumel
T	Cobre/   constantan
E	Cromel/   constantan
N	Nicrosil/   Nisil

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2008)

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> l.......y conde consigo el constantan ( ni lo conosco ) asi em las hago yo.....



http://www.casaastri-sa.com.ar/

Hay otras, pero a mi gusto es la mejor provista.


----------



## Gerardo007 (Sep 20, 2008)

Saludos cordiales

La idea es interesante, pero quien de ustedes tiene teoria relacionada? aporten mas detalles que meras observaciones, tal vez asi a alguien se le ocurra alguna idea que permita cristalizar un proyecto con estas bases que permita deducir como diseñar segun los requerimientos.

Gerardo Sevilla


----------



## electrodan (Sep 20, 2008)

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> hola electrodan siento contradecirte pero como escribi antes es constantan se ve q es un metal del cual estan echas algunas termocuplas


No me estas contradiciendo, solo me estas ablando de algo que no conocía hasta que me lo aclaraste.


----------



## enrique socin (Dic 20, 2013)

buenas tardes, yo tengo una radio a kerosene, hace un tiempo logre prender un foco, pero desde entonces no pude lograr mas nada, alguien me puede ayudar, muchas gracias.


----------



## enrique socin (Ene 6, 2014)

buenas noches, soy nuevo en este sitio queria mandarle un saludo para todos, antes que nada soy de rafaela, provincia de santa fe. tengo en mi casa una radio a kerosene, era de mi abuelo, la tenia en el campo en una localidad  cerquita a rafaela. hace un tiempo quise probarla, consegui un mechero ya que el que tenia estaba deteriorado y logre prender un foco, la radio nunca funciono, para mi era muy poca la corriente que estaba enviando, despues de un tiempo, desarme el generador y vi que adentro habia unas placas, 3 o 4 estaban muy deterioradas y que la unian unos pequeños cablecitos y estos estaban cortados entre si, la verdad que no entiendo mucho del tema. mi pregunta es se pueden reemplazar esas placas, habra algo similar, en un sitio lei que eran termopares,  se podra arreglar???. muchas gracias a todo por su atencion, saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ene 7, 2014)

Si, está dicho en este tema. Basta con leerlo ya que incluso hay links para comprar


----------



## enrique socin (Ene 8, 2014)

muchas gracias por su respuesta, usted que me aconsejaria que haga???? saludos



buenas noches eduardo, queria preguntarle si puedo hacer funcionar el generador de la radio a kerosenne con las celdas peltier, podre lograrlo, muchas gracias por su atencion, saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 8, 2014)

Es que las placas son celdas Peltier ( como las llaman ahora). Busca las que tengan las mismas dimensiones que las viejas, por el tamaño del disipador. Pero hay varios puntos a tener en cuenta, ,por ejemplo el voltaje de funcionamiento. Si supieras al de las Viejas, con ese dato y la dimension y si es possible el número de termopares, podrías tener un reemplazo.


----------



## enrique socin (Ene 9, 2014)

muchas gracias por su respuesta, el generador producia 9 volts, consulte con un proveedor de celdas peltier y me dijo que con 3 de esas eran sufientes, ahora podran soportar tanto calor???? las placas antiguas tienen el tamaño al igual que un encendedor comun, venderan celdas peltier de ese tamaño????, perdon por la ignorancia, pero a ser sincero no tengo idea de nada de este tema. y anhelo mucho poder hacer funcionar la radio a kerosene, una vez mas muchas gracias por su atencion.



el generador posee un total de 14 placas, 3 eran de un material diferente al de las demas, no se si tendra algo que ver esa diferencia. muchas gracias


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 9, 2014)

Hay de muchos tamaños. La mas grande que tengo es de 4 x 4 cm. Y la mas chica, de 1 x 1 cm. Espero te sirva de ayuda. Y de varios voltajes: tengo de 4 V a 12 V. Y de varios amperajes: de 2 a 25 A.


----------

